# Someone Please Help Its An Emergency!!1



## CalikushKrew (Apr 29, 2007)

Well the other day i noticed little white flies and little bugs tiny bugs in my plant and i  notice holes appearing in the leaves tiny ones so i bought this spray from home depot and the guy said its the safest one 

so i sprayed it on there and hours later if not the next day i noticed burning and browning and the leaves started getting bent like just hung over  and then the bottom portion started to die so i got rid of those 

theres browning on the very top in the (center portion of the leaves) and brown everywere ..... What do i do i am very sad about this development 
of my kali mist 

Any AND i mean any help from senior members or anyone is greatley appreciated Thank you in advance 


Nick of Da ku

here are the pics


----------



## CalikushKrew (Apr 29, 2007)

its still growing as well tho  even tho it appears the leaves are completley *EDIT LANGUAGE*  someone please help


----------



## CalikushKrew (Apr 29, 2007)

also i got that plant from the clinic and it was doing great up unitl 2 days ago with that spray


----------



## CalikushKrew (Apr 30, 2007)

Anyone anything.....


----------



## leelow (Apr 30, 2007)

looks pretty bad, if there is new growth there is still hope.  if it is an infestation, i would use safers soap and or neem oil, foliar every other day for a week. trim off dead leaves. make sure you dont over water, wait until the soil is somewhat dry before lightly watering.  I have also found that AN revive will bring back plants that have just about any nute deficiancy.

need more info
type of soil
nuterient schedule
watering schedule
type of light 
lighting schedule
watering schedule/
this would allow for better anylysis


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 30, 2007)

hhhhuuuummm man that dosnt look good i bet it was that spray that did it that couldnt be bugs if so thats the worst i ever saw get rid of that spray man and mist the leafs with plane water and trim the bad leafs off


----------



## leelow (Apr 30, 2007)

fyi- never folair spray with the lights on, They will burn.it is best to foliar 30-45 minutes before your light cycle begins for the day. priior to the light cycle begins the plant will be respirating taking in water through the leaf mater,otherwise plant is transpiring, not allowing the foliar to be absorbed. It is also best to use a surfacant with foliars,such as penetrator. this allows the foliar to lay flat on the leaves, and also softens the cuticle of the plant allowing absorbtion. If not used the spray will form little drops on the leaf which act as reflectors and will burn leave up. also make sure u ph all your nutes, water and foliars(between 6.3 and 6.6)r


----------



## CalikushKrew (May 2, 2007)

so it appears im screwed with that one there ... anways i took off all the leaves since they were all dead .

will they regrow new one? or no...


----------



## Uk1 (May 2, 2007)

dangerous situation , if there's bugs in it or on it why not change soil , clean out the pot or get a new one , check your growroom for them also then restart.

do you have a fan in there i hear not only does it thicken the stem but it will keep some kind of bugs out of there & as for the watering part i heard using asprin (5-6 desolve tablets) in the spray bottle (for leafs) gets rid of spider mites 

also what lights are you using & how close are they to the plant(s)


----------



## CalikushKrew (May 2, 2007)

im just useing a regular 70watt growlight and its getting the job done its just one plant so thus no major light setup 

i cut off all the leaves last night when i was completely high haha 

so Now im just waiting for the leaves to grow back ,but the stem did get bigger or longer i should say


----------



## CalikushKrew (May 2, 2007)

Still the question i have is will they grown new ones? or no


----------



## Firepower (May 2, 2007)

Honestly im waiting around to see what the experts say on this one.. i would thiunk since u cut the leaves it doesnt have a way for it to get light and oxygen...  but i dont know....


----------



## Kindbud (May 2, 2007)

i highly doubt it will regrow if you cut all the leaves off


----------



## CalikushKrew (May 3, 2007)

there are 2 leaves lol little small one so who knows if not oh well


----------



## CalikushKrew (May 3, 2007)

i threw that **** out last night its lame oh well


----------



## Kindbud (May 3, 2007)

lol you could have planted it outside and see if it would grow but lol but with only 2 little leaves it would have a hard time re growing


----------



## Uk1 (May 3, 2007)

yea since it did grow little leaves it would of taken a longgg time just to get back to where it was


----------



## CalikushKrew (May 6, 2007)

That is very true well i still have another kali mist plant growing and ak 47


----------



## longtimegrower (May 7, 2007)

I think i would have liked the little holes more than that burnt all up Slim


----------



## stunzeed (Jun 6, 2008)

I have the same problem now!!! Can any OG's review this thread and help me please. SAME prob!


Thanks

Stunzeed..


----------

